# Noob, Boot Fitting Issues



## Boomer182 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi all,
New to the sport and new to the forum. I was hoping someone might be able to help me out with some issues I'm facing with my boots.

On boxing day I picked up a Burton Ripcord board, with Burton Freestyle bindings. I tried a few different boots on (DC Phase, Burton Moto's, and a couple of K2 boots). I ended up going with the Burton Invader. I did a lot of research on the board and the bindings (fitting and structure) before going to get them. However, I made the rookie mistake of not researching the most important item in my setup: my boots. I was under the impression that your toes were not supposed to touch the tip of the toe box. 

I ended up going back to sportchek, I tried on a 10 and a 10.5 in the same boot. The 10 felt too tight. 10.5 felt really snug, but noticed I felt a slight burning in the outside of my left foot. This could be from wearing the 10 that was too small. It was difficult to gauge whether or not the 10.5 was giving me the burning or if it was just from walking around in the 10's. 

I ended up sticking with the 11's. I've used them twice, and I've gotten a burning sensation on the outside of my left foot. I'm wondering if the 11's are way too big, which is making the side of my foot (about an inch down from the pinky toe, where the bone sticks out slightly) sit in the wrong place of the liner/insole. 

I'm a 9.5 in mens authentic vans (I never wear any other brand of shoe). My right foot (the bigger one) measured outwards from a wall to the tip of my toe is 10 3/4 inches. My concern was that if I went with the 10.5's they wouldn't pack out enough. My toes were lightly pushing against the tip of the toe cap. Width felt slightly tight. The width in the 11's felt great until I started using them. I cannot touch the tip of the cap with my left foot the majority of the time, and barely touch it with my right foot.

I'm wondering if my boots too big? Perhaps this is putting the outside of my foot (where that bone protrudes) in a place where the boot is more narrow. Thoughts? 

Sorry for the long post, but I want to make sure I get this right because the two times I've gone boarding I've thoroughly enjoyed it and picked it up really fast. 

Cheers


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A case for @Wiredsport....

Spoiler: yes, they're too big. And probably a wrong mode (too narrow).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Boomer,

10.75 inches is 27.30 cm. As that is your larger foot you are a Mondo size 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. Please let me know you barefoot width as well and please post up images of all of your measurements while being taken.

STOKED!


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Boomer,
> 
> 10.75 inches is 27.30 cm. As that is your larger foot you are a Mondo size 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. Please let me know you barefoot width as well and please post up images of all of your measurements while being taken.
> 
> STOKED!



I went back and tried the Invaders on in a 9.5, and they felt way too tight at the front. The 10's weren't bad, but the sides applied a lot of pressure to the outer edge of my foot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Boomer182 said:


> I went back and tried the Invaders on in a 9.5, and they felt way too tight at the front. The 10's weren't bad, but the sides applied a lot of pressure to the outer edge of my foot.


OK Boomer, I see what is going on. Your image below shows you at just over 25.5 cm which jumps you up to Mondo 280 or US size 10 in snowboard boots. This is close enough to 275 that you may want to confirm that measurement. The kicker is that both of your feet are also E width so we would not expect "normal" D width boots to work for you at your Mondo size. Fortunately, Salomon (only Salomon) makes a few excellent options that are designed for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in size 10.


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! As it stands right now, I unfortunately can't afford to buy a $400+ pair of boots. Are there any other options? If I get a 10 in the Burton Invaders what are the chances that they will pack out enough to get me through a couple of seasons? Is is there an insole I can get for the 11's now to make my foot sit better? Would the DC phase be an option? I've heard that DC makes bigger boots.

Cheers


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

maybe try on a boot by 'ride', they tend to fit a bit wider in the front.


----------



## Jimdv (Dec 3, 2017)

basser said:


> maybe try on a boot by 'ride', they tend to fit a bit wider in the front.


Got myself a new pair of boots today. I am in the middle of the road between D/E width and ended up going with the Adidas Samba's. Tried on different Ride and Adidas boots as they seemed a bit wider indeed, as mentioned above. The Adidas Superstar might be a good fit for you as they have the widest toebox in Adidas' boots lineup and might be pretty similar to the Burton Invaders flexwise (correct me if im wrong).


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 4, 2018)

I was told that if I have an E width foot, chances are that the D liner due to its mouldable nature can mould to an E width. Thoughts?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Boomer182 said:


> I was told that if I have an E width foot, chances are that the D liner due to its mouldable nature can mould to an E width. Thoughts?


E width should go with an E width boot. The discomfort you are describing on the sides of you foot is a great telltale that you are in too narrow a boot.


----------

